# Reaping eternal life



## cih1355 (Apr 12, 2009)

Galatians 6:8 says, "For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life." 

Sowing to the Spirit results in reaping eternal life. I know what sowing to the Spirit means. What does it mean to reap eternal life? I know what it can't mean. It doesn't mean that eternal life is merited or earned.


----------



## toddpedlar (Apr 12, 2009)

cih1355 said:


> Galatians 6:8 says, "For the one who sows to his own flesh will from the flesh reap corruption, but the one who sows to the Spirit will from the Spirit reap eternal life."
> 
> Sowing to the Spirit results in reaping eternal life. I know what sowing to the Spirit means. What does it mean to reap eternal life? I know what it can't mean. It doesn't mean that eternal life is merited or earned.



No, certainly not. Rather, it means that eternal life is a fruit of the Spirit, and the one who sows to the Spirit is blessed with that gift.


----------

